# What would you take now



## Tauhara (Feb 20, 2018)

Just wondering what those who have recently arrived in New Zealand wished they had brought with them. 
I.e. Electrical items or even motor bike you known someone's highndsight could be usefull to those contemplating or actually ,asking plans.
Thanks


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

1. My king sized Tempurpedic mattress - we did not have room in the containerfor it so it was sold off before we left. Saddest day (night) of my life...

2. The electric mountain bike I gave to my nephew - again ran out of room...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Defo bring over all of your white goods. Really expensive here for that stuff and it'll work just fine here using a plug top adapter or you can do like I did and chop off the UK plug top and replace with a $3 NZ one.
Wouldn't bother bringing TV's. They're pretty good prices here and UK Freeview won't work here. Don't bother bringing any Freeview set top boxes or UK sky decoders as they won't work here.

Mattresses and beds are very high prices so I'd bring those. 

Wouldn't bother bringing vehicles. Too much red tape and costs to get them here and complied. Wasted money really as you'll never get it back. There's loads of cars here from all over the world and although generally more expensive that what you'd pay in the UK there are many great deals to be had.

If you have a caravan or 6 get them over here, convert them, get them warranted and registered (trailers and all that jazz must have their own registration here) and you can on-sell them for way more than you'd get in the UK. Please be mindful of GST implications though. A van worth 3000 GBP can fetch $15k here. Caravans and motorhomes go for ridiculous money here. A 5/6 birth new style motorhome will set you back $200k here!!!

Wouldn't bother even bringing the bikes. Just not worth it really. You have to wash them within an inch of their life and there's some great deals to be had here on MTB's of all shapes and sizes.


----------

